# Does Anyone Know of Any New Cynthia Rothrock Movies



## kickyou (Mar 21, 2002)

Has she made a new movies recently?I live in Missouri so we do not get all of the lesser known movies here.


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't think she's making movies any more I haven't seen or heard of anything recently.


----------



## idgie (Mar 21, 2002)

She has been off the radar for quite a while. However, according to her web site, she recently did a movie in Spain.

http://www.cynthiarothrock.org


----------



## kickyou (Mar 21, 2002)

thank you for the link to the website I appreciate it very much.:asian:


----------

